# Finally, Wii Hack available



## Hit (Feb 11, 2008)

The Twilight hack is released and available for download!
You can't do much with it except of seeing it works

More info + download on Wiibrew.org:
http://wiibrew.org/index.php?title=Twilight_Hack

*Update:*

I personally tested, it works(As expected)
I have made a video ill upload on youtube soon
It looks good more then a view lines of codes used if you ask me
And it can detect SD Gecko and USB Gecko

But i don't got it so nothing to test

Video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g5Wfq0c8l7E


----------



## golden (Feb 11, 2008)

Nice, now I am going to get a wii, after this has been fully developed. Speaking of which, are there any soft mods for the wii yet?


----------



## Dylaan (Feb 11, 2008)

Confirmed working on PAL! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Disc says 'RVL-RZDP-0A-0 JPN'. Anyone know if we can do anything with it?


----------



## aZnXrAvEr (Feb 11, 2008)

Nice! Whats this "ELF Loader" thing mentioned at the end of the video? Will we be able to play backup games with no mod chip?


----------



## Foie (Feb 11, 2008)

Hmm, I don't have my Twilight princess disk with me at the moment.  Could someone with a USA TP from the Wii's launch tell me what version of the disk they have? (unless the disks are different regardless...)


----------



## Costello (Feb 11, 2008)

QUOTE(aZnXrAvEr @ Feb 11 2008 said:


> Nice! Whats this "ELF Loader" thing mentioned at the end of the video? Will we be able to play backup games with no mod chip?


I think that's basically what it is, yeah. A software mod...


----------



## Darunia (Feb 11, 2008)

QUOTE(Costello @ Feb 11 2008 said:


> QUOTE(aZnXrAvEr @ Feb 11 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice! Whats this "ELF Loader" thing mentioned at the end of the video? Will we be able to play backup games with no mod chip?
> ...


Well, from what I can gather the creators of the exploit have no interest in making a backup launcher. This is mainly for homebrew, although I'm sure someone will come up with someway to launch backups. I hope that doesn't happen though, mainly because if it does I think it will be an incentive for nintendo to patch this. They might let it slide if its just homebrew, and really, how hard is it to get a drive chip installed?

Still, great news. I haven't had a chance to test it yet because I can't find my SD card


----------



## Sors (Feb 11, 2008)

very nice news 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



perhaps i should wait to mod my wii


----------



## tjas (Feb 11, 2008)

I will wait to mod my wii to! maybe somehow, someday thanks to a softmod we will have full regionfree wii support


----------



## Foxstar (Feb 11, 2008)

Hopefully this will result in a launcher to get rid of region locking.

EDIT: ^ Beat me to it.


----------



## Krazplay (Feb 11, 2008)

QUOTE(Costello @ Feb 11 2008 said:


> QUOTE(aZnXrAvEr @ Feb 11 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice! Whats this "ELF Loader" thing mentioned at the end of the video? Will we be able to play backup games with no mod chip?
> ...



No that's not  >
ELF is an executable file formats, it will help creating homebrews.
Like it was said in this interview, this hack was NOT made to play backups without modchips and those who discovered it will never help to do it.
If this hack doesn't allow to play backup, Nintendo will not bother with it.

If you want to play backups, install a modchip, that's far enough easy.


----------



## tomqman (Feb 11, 2008)

looks like a good start. hopefully we will see an army of homebrew developers heading for the wii


----------



## acidrain (Feb 11, 2008)

QUOTE(Foie @ Feb 11 2008 said:


> Hmm, I don't have my Twilight princess disk with me at the moment.Â Could someone with a USA TP from the Wii's launch tell me what version of the disk they have? (unless the disks are different regardless...)



I bought mine less than a month after launch.  The version is : RVL-RZDE-0A-0 USA (I presume it's the first) and I confirm it works.


----------



## g4jek8j54 (Feb 11, 2008)

QUOTE(acidrain @ Feb 11 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Foie @ Feb 11 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm, I don't have my Twilight princess disk with me at the moment.Â Could someone with a USA TP from the Wii's launch tell me what version of the disk they have? (unless the disks are different regardless...)
> ...



Yeah, 'RVL-RZDE-0A-0 USA' is the launch version.  The 'RVL-RZDE-0A-2 USA' version fixes the game ending 'Sky Cannon Glitch', and perhaps this exploit, as well.  Does anyone have the 'RVL-RZDE-0A-2 USA' version, and managed to get the save file to work on it?


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Feb 11, 2008)

QUOTE(Krazplay @ Feb 11 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Costello @ Feb 11 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(aZnXrAvEr @ Feb 11 2008 said:
> ...


But it's still possible to make some kind of firmware replacement, right? Well, anyway, I want to play homebrew! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was already planning to buy Zelda: Twilight Princess, but now I'll buy it for sure


----------



## CockroachMan (Feb 11, 2008)

Wii homebrew! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope they found a way soon to access the Wii memory and let us put homebrew on the channels or something.. having to play Zelda to run another program is kinda weird..


----------



## Venko (Feb 11, 2008)

I just tested this and it works on my PAL launch console with a launch copy of Twilight Princess 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll be watching as this develops. But please keep everyone here posted on the news.


----------



## Speed Freak (Feb 11, 2008)

I haven't messed around with any homebrews so far, even on DS. What's so good about them?


----------



## Venko (Feb 11, 2008)

QUOTE(Speed Freak @ Feb 11 2008 said:


> I haven't messed around with any homebrews so far, even on DS. What's so good about them?



It really depends on what you're after. My favourite piece of DS homebrew at the moment is DSpad (a client that connects to a joypad server on Linux machines) which I use as a wireless controller for all PC emulation.

Some people love DS IRC clients (some of which I've heard are pretty good) but I haven't gotten around to trying the newer one.


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Feb 11, 2008)

Just tested on my PAL Wii (launch day) with Zelda TP (RVL-RZDP-ITA on box,  front disc RVL-RZDP-EUR, back disc RVL-RZDP-0A-0 JPN) and works fine.


----------



## Linkiboy (Feb 11, 2008)

Whoa, man, it's like the Matrix. You talk to some guy, suddenly you're in another world.


----------



## GeekShadow (Feb 11, 2008)

But... what about the man at the conference who boot directly on DVD using Lego Star Wars header ?

No news ???

He seems to have done much work with his homebrew which support wiimote !


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Feb 11, 2008)

QUOTE(GeekShadow @ Feb 11 2008 said:


> But... what about the man at the conference who boot directly on DVD using Lego Star Wars header ?
> 
> No news ???
> 
> He seems to have done much work with his homebrew which support wiimote !



The difference is that during the conference the Wii was modded, this one works also on unmodded consoles. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




However no news from that guy. :\


----------



## Smoko (Feb 11, 2008)

QUOTE(DaRk_ViVi @ Feb 11 2008 said:


> The difference is that during the conference the Wii was modded, this one works also on unmodded consoles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"That guy" is bushing, and he's working on this hack. This is coming from the people that did the Lego Starwars hack.


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Feb 11, 2008)

QUOTE(Smoko @ Feb 11 2008 said:


> QUOTE(DaRk_ViVi @ Feb 11 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > The difference is that during the conference the Wii was modded, this one works also on unmodded consoles.
> ...



Ah sorry, i thought it was another one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Great news than.


----------



## adgloride (Feb 11, 2008)

This seems to work like the xbox 1 softmod.  With the xbox 1 softmod you copy the file to the harddrive and then use an exploitable game like splinter cell to boot it up.   Hopefully the wii might end up getting hacked firmware for it.  But I can see Nintendo patching this, just incase.  That's assuming that they can patch it via a firmware update.


----------



## superrob (Feb 11, 2008)

Finaly someone who manages to make more than 4 lines of code 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And even a picture!


----------



## hanman (Feb 11, 2008)

holy crap!  zelda prices on ebay are about to skyrocket!  get em while you can!


----------



## Alastair (Feb 11, 2008)

Lovely


----------



## TaMs (Feb 11, 2008)

QUOTE(hanman @ Feb 11 2008 said:


> holy crap!Â zelda prices on ebay are about to skyrocket!Â get em while you can!


Or you could just buy one from normal store?


----------



## JPH (Feb 11, 2008)

Now I kind of regret chipping my Wii disc drive.

Good news though, and hopefully more good news to come for the Wii hacking/homebrew "scene"


----------



## Hit (Feb 11, 2008)

I have uploaded my video on how it works
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g5Wfq0c8l7E

Was a PAL version of the game


----------



## Jax (Feb 11, 2008)

I eagerly await a custom firmware!


----------



## jergens (Feb 11, 2008)

This still works with a modded console and a backup copy of the game though, doesn't it?


----------



## MaHe (Feb 11, 2008)

jergens: Yes, it should. 

I'm glad I never hard-modded my console. A software solution is much, much better. Of course, we will have to wait (for an ISO loader or a media player), but I waited for a year and a half now, I can wait a few months more.


----------



## Jax (Feb 11, 2008)

We're just a few steps closer to be able to play any VC game on the Wii!


----------



## raulpica (Feb 11, 2008)

Full Regionfree... Here I come!


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks for the video Hit.

I can not seem to find the trends thing on amazon US that people used for the PSP hacks but it is rank 64 now.

Back on topic, I too have an unmodded low FW version wii that is presently living it up in a box. Kind of glad it ships with a nice SD slot too as I would rather not repeat pre DLDI days again.
Coupled with the wii iso extraction (and VC game too) life could get very sweet in the next few months. Pity my C? skills and powerPC knowledge leave a lot to be desired or I might help with the libwii/wiilib stuff bound to appear.

Also I am going to join in with Jax on the flashwii front, the sooner I can get away from the "warning sign ahead" mentality the better.


----------



## lourens (Feb 11, 2008)

Working on PAL Wii, with RVL-RZDP-0A-0 JPN.
Though first time I started the game, it hanged, but probably just a minor fault on the DVD (original) like dust or something.


----------



## MaHe (Feb 11, 2008)

Works on launch day PAL Wii with the launch day European copy of Twillight Princess. Hooray.


----------



## Hit (Feb 11, 2008)

QUOTE(jergens @ Feb 11 2008 said:


> This still works with a modded console and a backup copy of the game though, doesn't it?


Exactly what i have


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Feb 11, 2008)

QUOTE(Hit @ Feb 11 2008 said:


> QUOTE(jergens @ Feb 11 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > This still works with a modded console and a backup copy of the game though, doesn't it?
> ...


Good to hear! Because that's what I will be using 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





To everyone saying "I'm glad I didn't mod my console" This is not going to be a replacement for modchips. The creators of it have no intention of making this a backup loader.


----------



## raulpica (Feb 11, 2008)

QUOTE(Bob Loblaw @ Feb 11 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Hit @ Feb 11 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(jergens @ Feb 11 2008 said:
> ...


Yeah they'll not do that, but Emu_Kidid or someone other will surely work on something. He did the GC SD Iso loader, so we can probably expect a Wii one, if there'll be enough documentation for programmers. BTW, a modchip is still good to have. Because a CFW or a ISO Loader has a HIGH possibility of getting easily fixed by Nintendo.


----------



## superrob (Feb 11, 2008)

Well they are going to make a .elf loader.... which could lead to other people make a loader...
But anyway if you really want to get backups of games get the real thing


----------



## Xeronage (Feb 11, 2008)

I wish I didnt buy the GC version..Ill get the Wii version ASAP before it gets fixed.


----------



## [M]artin (Feb 11, 2008)

Yes, I fucking waited my happy ass... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*EDIT:* Would it be a good idea to run out an buy a copy of TP before another Lumines/GTA:LCS-drought occurs?


----------



## MaHe (Feb 11, 2008)

Yes, it probably would.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Feb 11, 2008)

QUOTE([M) said:
			
		

> artin,Feb 11 2008, 12:40 PM]Yes, I fucking waited my happy ass...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 11, 2008)

OMG this is awesome


----------



## mikagami (Feb 11, 2008)

Anyone wanna place bets on when this will be patched?


----------



## Neko (Feb 11, 2008)

QUOTE(mikagami @ Feb 11 2008 said:


> Anyone wanna place bets on when this will be patched?




It won't get patched. Atleast not while firmware updating , seeing as the exploit is ingame and Nintendo was too lazy to include a update function for games.


----------



## Hit (Feb 11, 2008)

QUOTE(Dominik93 @ Feb 11 2008 said:


> QUOTE(mikagami @ Feb 11 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone wanna place bets on when this will be patched?
> ...


I think it's saving progress can be updated as it's related to firmware


----------



## MaHe (Feb 11, 2008)

Yeah, but they will probably patch the exploit up in the next batch of games they send to stores ...


----------



## turtleman (Feb 11, 2008)

I notived it was talking about Slot-1 and Slot-2 memory cards.

If we don't have a gamecube SD loader, do you think this loader will allow loading from the SD Slot in the Wii?


----------



## HipN (Feb 11, 2008)

I think the ELF files are similar to the PS2's ELF files.. which are basically launcher files/homebrew files.


----------



## LionHeart9999 (Feb 11, 2008)

I can say that this doesn't work on RVL-RZDE-0A-2 USA. Makes a loud buzzing noise whenever I try to talk to that guy.


----------



## HaloBenish (Feb 11, 2008)

Did some testing on launch Wii NTSC-U no mod chip, along with an original copy of launch TP.
1: Cursor works fine even after booting hacked save file.
2: You do not need to talk to that guy, leaving the area makes it crash and boot into the new code.
3:When pausing the game and attempting to enter options the game crashes without booting the new code.
4: A new save game can be created on Slot 2 or 3 and will run normally.


----------



## coolbho3000 (Feb 11, 2008)

It works... _perfectly._


----------



## CockroachMan (Feb 12, 2008)

Biggest question here is: Isn't easy for Nintendo to just release an update to fix this "problem"? Like Sony does for the PSP..


----------



## HaloBenish (Feb 12, 2008)

since at the moment it is not messing with the firmware no, but if they were to make a custom firmware then yes


----------



## imgod22222 (Feb 12, 2008)

This is awesome.

I'm surprised there hasn't been anything done regarding re-signing of game discs. But i'm not complaining. Its less discs for me to waste in the long run. ^.-

=D HRTH!


----------



## The Teej (Feb 12, 2008)

QUOTE(CockroachMan @ Feb 12 2008 said:


> Biggest question here is: Isn't easy for Nintendo to just release an update to fix this "problem"? Like Sony does for the PSP..



There's a difference. The exploits on the PSP are firmware related and so they can be patched. The only way to fix this is to release a new version of TP, and even then, that doesn't stop everyone else doing it.


----------



## Hooya (Feb 12, 2008)

QUOTE(The Teej @ Feb 12 2008 said:


> QUOTE(CockroachMan @ Feb 12 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Biggest question here is: Isn't easy for Nintendo to just release an update to fix this "problem"? Like Sony does for the PSP..
> ...



I wouldn't bet on that.  Nintendo is smarter than most hackers give them credit for.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Feb 12, 2008)

QUOTE(Hooya @ Feb 12 2008 said:


> QUOTE(The Teej @ Feb 12 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(CockroachMan @ Feb 12 2008 said:
> ...


Indeed. I hope they won't fix it, but I won't update my Wii anymore without confirmation! I especially bought Zelda: Twilight Princess for this, so I want my custom firmware


----------



## Shuny (Feb 12, 2008)

QUOTE(The Teej @ Feb 12 2008 said:


> There's a difference. The exploits on the PSP are firmware related and so they can be patched. The only way to fix this is to release a new version of TP, and even then, that doesn't stop everyone else doing it.



It's not a problem for modchips owners, just have to download a vulnerable version and use it to have the hack


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Feb 12, 2008)

I suppose though Nintendo could put out a new system firmware where this game save would no longer be capable of crashing the system?


----------



## Neko (Feb 12, 2008)

QUOTE(Bob Loblaw @ Feb 12 2008 said:


> I suppose though Nintendo could put out a new system firmware where this game save would no longer be capable of crashing the system?



Nope. They could restrict copying saves to sd carts , that would be a slap in our faces.


----------



## Relys (Feb 12, 2008)

Wow awesome! Would it be possible for it to work with the gamecube version? If not my friend has a launch copy of Twilight Princess that he doesn't play anymore, so I'll barrow or buy it from him! I can hardly wait! Homebrew ISO loader HERE I COME! I won't be updating my Wii anymore, I just updated everything last month for the updated Check Mii Out channel, so I'm relieved it's working on newer firmware!

So will this lead to custom firmware like the psp? I have all the next gen systems, so it's a relief I will be able to save some money by modding my Wii. (Seph at romulation told me that if I didn't know shit about sodering, I'd probably fuck my Wii so that's why I didn't hard mod it).

I'm on vacation right now, so I'll have to wait longer to check into this! (Disney World).


----------



## turtleman (Feb 12, 2008)

QUOTE(turtleman @ Feb 11 2008 said:


> I noticed it was talking about Slot-1 and Slot-2 memory cards.
> 
> If we don't have a gamecube SD loader, do you think this loader will allow loading from the SD Slot in the Wii?


Anyone care to answer my question?


----------



## lenselijer (Feb 12, 2008)

it should be possible in the future because the exploit is running in wii mode, so that means full access to all hardware like bluetooth/wifi and also sd card slot in the front


----------



## Link00y (Feb 12, 2008)

QUOTE(Dominik93 @ Feb 12 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Bob Loblaw @ Feb 12 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > I suppose though Nintendo could put out a new system firmware where this game save would no longer be capable of crashing the system?
> ...



I do not think they can do that so easily.. then we come again.. do a minor modification and transfer them again as they are unrecognized again. Nintendo would have to write an algorithm which checks whether Zelda savegames are absolutely intact and made by the game - that might work. The only real fix would be to totally disable the functionality to store game saves on SD card - but that kinda defeats many purposes of the SD card reader!


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Feb 12, 2008)

QUOTE(Link00y @ Feb 12 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Dominik93 @ Feb 12 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Bob Loblaw @ Feb 12 2008 said:
> ...



Right. I think it would be possible though. Make an updated crash-proof firmware that won't go down when a  non-intact save file is loaded from the game. But not easily like you said.

I also don't think this is a huge threat as the creators of it have said they have no intention on making this a way to load backup games but only homebrew. And sure maybe someone will create an ELF file that will load backups but who knows when that will happen. I mean, look at the PS2, team memor32 just came out with an ELF file that can be run from a memory card that will boot up backup games like 3 months ago and the PS2 has been out for years.


----------



## g4jek8j54 (Feb 13, 2008)

A save file for "RVL-RZDE-0A-2 USA" has been released!

Also, Pong in Wii mode!  The controls don't work yet, however.

http://www.auby.no/files/wii/pong.swf

http://www.auby.no/wiki/index.php?title=Main_Page


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks g4jek8j54, it looks like pong truly is the new hello world.


----------



## turtleman (Feb 17, 2008)

Any word on more progress?


----------



## RexNebular (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.wiibrew.org


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Team Twiizers (tmbinc, segher, bushing) released an updated version of the Twilight Hack. It is now possible to load ELF files from an SD card using an SD Gecko (or similar). Be sure to read the included README.
> 
> Christian Auby aka DesktopMan has managed to port Tetris to the Wii. The game can be loaded using the Twilight Hack. Download the video [1] and the ELF file [2] from his website.


----------



## Vater Unser (Feb 19, 2008)

Hope they'll find a way to load files from the built-in SD slot..
Nice progress, though


----------



## jpxdude (Feb 19, 2008)

Might give this a go later with the Tetris elf!


----------



## turtleman (Feb 19, 2008)

What are the chances of there being a patch that lets you load via the built in SD Slot?

Oh, and I was watching your Sig for 10 minutes, Vater.


----------

